

Crime & Punishment on the Internet: Should we forgive a thief? - sxates
http://sxates.com/design/crime-punishment-on-the-internet-should-we-forgive-a-thief/

======
jmount
I would say it is up to each person's individual values whether to forgive.
But this guy is asking for his acts to be expunged- which is more than should
reasonably be expected.

